# stuck in the SLIM loop



## net_tech (Apr 16, 2016)

I updated rc.conf with slim="YES", but forgot to update ~/.xinitrc with exec mate-session

Every time I try to log in I get "failed to execute login command" and then the screen goes back to login screen.

How can I disable slim or update ~/.xinitrc?

FreeBSD 10.3

Thanks


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 16, 2016)

Drop to a console, log in from there, and edit ~/.xinitrc.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 16, 2016)

Expanding on ANOKNUSA's post, have a look at the Virtual Consoles section of the FreeBSD handbook.  Press Alt+F2 to switch to the first virtual console.  Alternatively, you could select Single user mode on startup that will drop you to a root shell where you could edit your user's ~/.xinitrc.


----------



## net_tech (Apr 16, 2016)

I have not tried Alt+F2, but looked up ANOKNUSA's suggestion to drop to console. All I had to do was type "exit" or "console" right at the SLiM screen to get to the command prompt. I tried single used mode before asking the question, but my file system was in read only mode.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 16, 2016)

net_tech said:


> I tried single used mode before asking the question, but my file system was in read only mode.


That's normal and you can change it if required (e.g. for editing a file): `mount -o rw /`.


----------

